
A dead programming forum with posts dating back to the early 90s - foxh0und
http://computer-programming-forum.com/
======
guidovranken
It seems like a news group dump.

Compare

[http://computer-programming-forum.com/80-microsoft-
visual-c-...](http://computer-programming-forum.com/80-microsoft-visual-c-
vc/0b6f3eab01a03b14.htm)

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!search/%22Don$27t$20want$2...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!search/%22Don$27t$20want$20to$20clutter$20up$20this$20news$20group%22/microsoft.public.vc.ide_general/Mo3jbH2KbDc/LA__W0630-QJ)

Wayback Machine earliest snapshot is from 2012. It probably never was a proper
forum.

~~~
CommieBobDole
Also the domain was registered in 2012.

Probably a newsgroup dump in support of some spam or ad fraud scheme.

[https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=computer-
programming-...](https://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=computer-programming-
forum.com)

~~~
wild_preference
For fun, notice the Chinese IIS 404 page.

[http://computer-programming-forum.com/foo](http://computer-programming-
forum.com/foo)

My guess is that someone just wants this to rank in search engines to any
degree and then boost some SEO juice off it.

I tried using old Usenet archives for a content site before and couldn't
overcome Google's dupe penalty despite my own value-adds.

~~~
CommieBobDole
Also the "Powered by ybChaxun" link goes to a page that seems to be a listing
of Chinese postal codes.

------
sparky_
Ahh, some thing never change [1].

1: [https://i.imgur.com/Kc5xPLG.png](https://i.imgur.com/Kc5xPLG.png)

~~~
kjeetgill
I was really hoping it was going to be posts saying C or Java were dead. Alas,
it was regex.

~~~
cutety
I can give you something close to that. In a thread from 1995[1] some users
were skeptical and not buying the C++ hype:

> A typical programmer uses FORTRAN, COBOL, C or if they believe the hype,
> C++. Typical programmers don't use functional languages.

From quite a few posts I saw I gathered that a lot of people thought C++ was
not going to gain any real adoption, and an OO C was stupid. Which, looking at
it from today’s point of view is hilarious. Makes you wander what new thing
we’ll all think is just a trend but will become ubiquitous in 20 years.

[1] [http://computer-programming-
forum.com/23-functional/b8bd46e4...](http://computer-programming-
forum.com/23-functional/b8bd46e4ad6020cd-3.htm)

------
andrewflnr
Each sub forum seems to have died suddenly at some date, different for each
one. What's going on here? It's like the scene in a book where they're going
through the remains of some dead civilization and saying "food still on the
table, doors open... Whatever happened here, it happened suddenly."

~~~
xg15
I guess with this revealed as being fake, the solution is: each "subforum" is
really the copy of a different newsgroup, and each copy was covering a
different time range.

~~~
andrewflnr
Figures. What a disappointing mystery.

------
loeg
From the title I was guessing "Experts Exchange." Does anyone remember that?

~~~
cecilpl2
Do you remember when they changed the domain from "expertsexchange.com" to
"experts-exchange.com"?

I'll leave it as an exercise for the reader why. :)

~~~
u801e
I guess the opposite is the case with "therapist.com" ;) (though both
possibilities have different DNS A records).

------
51lver
It might be more courteous to link to a mirror.

~~~
loeg
It is a mirror. Of usenet.

